# Cycle support and pct



## Alonzo (Mar 30, 2015)

Got my cycle D-labs UGL (any comments on them please share) Dbol 50mg tabs (I will cut in half daily for first month) deca 300mg (once a week) and test e 500mg total a week. Now I have gotten anastrazole just in case I notice any funny hormone problems and will use EOD. Also tamoxifin citrate once the cycle is done. Plan to run the full cycle for 3 month total but again dbol I will start a week early and only run it for 4 weeks. Any suggestions on the anastrazole and the tamoxifin. Should I use something different as far as these two go? I hear its more up to personal preference but would like some feedback.


----------



## bvs (Mar 30, 2015)

is this your first cycle? if so there is a lot wrong with it


----------



## Alonzo (Mar 30, 2015)

Not my first cycle. My first was just test E. my second cycle was winny, mast and test which I saw great results and no sides, I have never experienced any noticeable sides while on or when I cycle off as of yet.


----------



## bvs (Mar 30, 2015)

ok thats good to hear
your plan looks pretty good but still a few things for you to think about
- have caber or prami on hand incase you get prolactin sides from the deca
- pct should be nolva and clomid for best results
- you might want to extend the cycle as deca takes a while to kick in


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 30, 2015)

"Dbol 50mg tabs (I will cut in half daily for first month)"  If you're only running dbol for 4 weeks/a month then why are you cutting it.  Keep it at 50mg per day IMO.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Mar 30, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> "Dbol 50mg tabs (I will cut in half daily for first month)"  If you're only running dbol for 4 weeks/a month then why are you cutting it.  Keep it at 50mg per day IMO.



That's that D-Labs gear!  I heard it was all 50% overdosed... or, ummm... maybe it was grapeseed oil and chalk?  I don't remember...


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 30, 2015)

BVS and beefcake gave some solid advice.  Work on your pct if you want to keep all you hard earned gains.


----------

